# R/C P-47M piloted by 'Lanny' Lanowski



## Xjrtaz (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all, just to keep you all updated, I have been contacted by a couple of major R/C enthusiast in the US who are making a flying model of my fathers P-47M. This is not the first time it has been modelled and flown but, this one will be entered in a major R/C competition, the 'Top Gun Invitational Tournament' in Florida in May this year. attached are a couple of photo's of the progress so far but note, this beauty has a 102" wingspan.....! HUGE!!!!! One of the guys has a custom car spray shop and has replicated the black colour with a tint added which when viewed in some lighting conditions it takes on that plum/purplish colour my father always mentioned his plane's colour was, (must say he did have his plane highly polished by his ground crew to give him that extra 15mph..!)
I have asked for them to video a flight and send it to me. I will keep you all updated of its progress

Krys Lanowski


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2013)

Good stuff Krys. Looking forward to seeing the progress, and any 'in flight' videos you get.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, love to see that beauty fly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2013)

This ought to be GOOD!


----------



## Xjrtaz (Jan 31, 2013)

I will keep you all updated when I get any more info

Krys


----------

